
The top gun in India’s premium smartphone segment is neither Apple nor Samsung - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/oneplus-beats-apple-samsung-top-premium-smartphone-segment-india
======
LMYahooTFY
That's impressive to me. I'm actually shocked to see Apple dominating so much
in a country I wouldn't have expected their phones to be very affordable. Are
they heavily subsidized?

IMO, One Plus seems to have made great strides with good direction into the
industry.

I still have my OPO sitting on my desk, I cracked the screen again (damaged
the rubber brace around it replacing it the first time, underestimated it's
job...) and I just ordered a new one off Ebay for $5, with tools. I plan to
try and run Arch Linux ARM on it and see if I can make it a mobile web server.

